# 280ZX speakers



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

what size are the rear speakers in a 1981 280ZX 2+2?

i did a seach but found nothing, please help me out


----------



## shawnalex (Dec 8, 2004)

i know the ones right behind the seats of the 2 seaters are 6.5s but im not sure about the 2+2s


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Theyre still 6.5s arent they? What kind of speakers are you going to replace them with?


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

I have decided against putting in rear speakers.

My fronts should be more than enough, and i doubt i would hear the rear fill over my 750wrms 15" sub anyway. We all know that putting in rear speakers just drags the sound back and are not needed. 

Thanks for the help anyway tho


----------

